# Gaggia Classic 2002



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi All

Looking for guidance

2002 Classic - Has had total strip down and new seals 2 weeks ago

New boiler, new thermostats, reworked steam valve by @FairRecycler

Cafelat Gasket, stainless steel dispersion plate, OPV set at 9 bar and Rancilio steam wand


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

2002 to 2004 are the best cases, at 2.5mm thick stainless steel.

It got reduced to 2.2mm in 2005

Sylvia steam wand mod, larger solenoid valve and modded OPV pressure. New seals throughout, and stainless steel dispersion plate and new boiler (Guess it's a 1300W boiler?)

I would say it's worth a minimum of £250 plus P&P


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks @ratty I'll probably put it on for less on here and I'm not looking to make money

I'd like it to go to someone who cares and can keep it going

Thanks again


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Uncletits said:


> Thanks @ratty I'll probably put it on for less on here and I'm not looking to make money


 Huh!

New boiler £45

New seals £10

New Thermostats £20

New dispersion plate £30

Reworked steam valve £20

Sylvia Steam wand £15

*Total costs of your new parts £140*

Cost of Classic ????

Not really sure what you mean about making money?

ratty


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

ratty said:


> Huh!
> 
> New boiler £45
> 
> ...


 I fully understand but I think you can only charge what people are willing to pay - a bit like if you extend your house and you may not get all of that back in a sale if the going rate in the street is low and I think the going rate on here is lower than the eBay rate

This one I got for £60 last year off eBay

I was thinking of £200 anyway


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I understand.

Was looking at it from the view of a sometime refurbisher, as the parts I fit have to be charged otherwise I would be refurbishing to lose money rather than to totally improve the machine. I also don't charge for labour, just parts and initial cost of the machine.

Must say I have never bought a Classic for £60 though. I think I'm lucky if I can get one worth refurbishing for £150 nowadays!

So including your initial great value cost for the Classic and your new parts, it add up to £200, what you're asking for the machine?

Great buy for someone with them mods added.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

ratty said:


> I understand.
> 
> Was looking at it from the view of a sometime refurbisher, as the parts I fit have to be charged otherwise I would be refurbishing to lose money rather than to totally improve the machine. I also don't charge for labour, just parts and initial cost of the machine.
> 
> ...


 I started doing these to understand how they work so won't be doing many more

And I love yours and others work to keep these products alive and kicking

I for one will recommend all of our refurbishers on this forum

Thanks @ratty


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Uncletits said:


> I fully understand but I think you can only charge what people are willing to pay - a bit like if you extend your house and you may not get all of that back in a sale if the going rate in the street is low and I think the going rate on here is lower than the eBay rate
> 
> This one I got for £60 last year off eBay
> 
> I was thinking of £200 anyway


 Wow,

You're going to make someone really lucky. As @ratty said machines wort to refurbish going for £150.

I like the idea though to refurbish some to get better understanding. Respectable


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

ratty said:


> 2002 to 2004 are the best cases, at 2.5mm thick stainless steel.
> 
> It got reduced to 2.2mm in 2005
> 
> ...


 I'm quite sure the chassis are 1.5 and 1.2mm thought.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes my mistake.

Cases are 1.5 and 1.2mm!🙂


----------



## bluesith (Dec 20, 2020)

With the lockdown madness and a lot of people taking up new hobbies , I found the price quite high when I bought mine in January. I'd say £250 easy for yours


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Are they really going for that much now? I should really get around to sorting mine out...


----------

